# Gander Mountain X-3 fly reel help?



## saltydog (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone have one of these.....I need to know how to change the retrieve on it from right to left


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i would take it up to gander,and see if they can change it. or call rodmakers shop,im sure they can put in the right direction


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe the handle just unscrews from the reel. I'll have to look at mine and make sure. I can let you know on Monday.


----------

